# Large sarcoid and crest toothpaste, result!



## pines of rome (11 August 2012)

Romeo has had a large plum size sarcoid on his sheath for a long time, have tried a lot of  different things to try  to get rid of it, I really did not want to go the liverpool cream route!
 Anyway I kept reading about crest toothpaste and although  i was not vary optimistic of this working I thought what the hell I will give it a go, have been slapping in on for two weeks and much to my  amazement this morning the whole thing has come away leaving a hole which I will now treat as a wound!
 Who would have thought this would actually work!!!!!!!


----------



## cptrayes (11 August 2012)

That's on my shopping list then!

What a result 

Any chemists on here want to try and guess what ingredient it is that's doing it???


----------



## Andalucian (11 August 2012)

Wow!


----------



## oldywoldy (11 August 2012)

I used Boots Toothpaste years ago as advised by an old stud groom and it worked on a large sarcoid  it is the flouride it needs to be as strong as pos that is the magic ingredient just imagine what it is doing to your teeth!


----------



## pines of rome (11 August 2012)

Just wish I had tried this to start with could have saved myself hundreds of pounds on vet visits ,supplements and potions, oh well live and learn!!!!!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (12 August 2012)

These stories never fail to horrify me. True sarcoids are a form of skin cancer. Ask yourselves: if you had a skin cancer develop, say, on your arm, would you slap toothpaste on it and see what happened or would you be banging on your Dr's door demanding an urgent appointment with the best oncologist around? Ask yourself this too - if slapping toothpaste on a sarcoid/skin cancer for a couple of weeks works so well, why aren't all vets and doctors routinely prescribing it? I'm afraid that the truth behind the "sarcoid" dropping off was that it wasn't a sarcoid in the first place. And no wonder the wart (probably) left a hole after it disappeared that you're now having to treat as a wound! It IS a wound, caused by slapping toothpaste on a sore! Lucky nothing worse happened because the only thing worse than having toothpaste slapped on a sore and suffering whatever pain that caused, must be having it slapped on a sore on your sheath.


----------



## ribbons (12 August 2012)

Box of frogs, i am not agreeing or disagreeing with the majority of what you say, as I have no experience or training to have an opinion on this subject.
 Your comments do make sense, yet I known stranger things to have happened. 
What I will question is your statement  that toothpaste will cause pain to the area. It causes no pain to the delicate skin of the human mouth, even when ulcers are present. Liverpool cream on the other hand is very strong and it's always stressed how important it is not to get it on your own skin or surrounding area to that being treated.


----------



## ribbons (12 August 2012)

Also, being a cynical old bat sometimes, I am of the certain opinion that if, and I say IF, toothpaste dealt effectively with sarcoids there isn't a vet in the country that would suggest a 2 or 3 quid remedy from corner shop is better than their treatment. Veterinary practice is not always about what is best for animal and owner. It is just as much about business.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (12 August 2012)

Daughters youngster has sarcoids. Vet has banded the larger ones and has recommended Zovirax for the smaller ones. Will let you know how it goes


----------



## pines of rome (12 August 2012)

Box of frogs, I can assure you it was a sarcoid, pictures were taken and sent to
Liverpool where it was confirmed, the cream was to be ordered if I wished, as the sarcoid was high up on his sheath and coming into contact with the inside of his hind leg I knew this treatment would be difficult and painful so it would have to be a last resort!
 If you google the toothpaste you will find vets in the U.S.A will tell clients to try this as it does seem to work, I am just glad my horse has not had to be sedated every day and go through the pain of the liverpool cream.
I know toothpaste sounds ridiculous but its effect on the sarcoid was just amazing, I have e-mailed my vet and will be interested to hear what he thinks!


----------



## lazybee (12 August 2012)

Like human warts and verrucas, sarcoids usually have a given lifespan and die off. I reckon this is the case with your boy and the toothpaste. It's probably a coincidence and it would have dropped off anyway. It's true some are a type of skin cancer but they don't spread to other areas. I found blood root ointment to work a few times on ours also castration banding. The blood root could have been down to the sarciod lifespan...who knows for sure although it does inflame the general area. 

I do hope toothpaste works and would like to see a proper test though.


----------



## pines of rome (12 August 2012)

The interesting thing with this sarcoid was that before the toothpaste was put on it looked very healthy attached to the skin with no neck which was why it was not viable for banding, after  a week of the toothpaste it looked withered and not so firmly attached!
 I read an awful lot about this form of treatment and i found that at worse it would do nothing, but a lot of people said it worked, I also covered surrounding areas in sudocrem in case it stung, my boy did not seem at all bothered by having it put on and he is a thin skinned T.B


----------



## Milanesa (12 August 2012)

Very interestIng, thank you for sharing this op.


----------



## no_no_nanette (12 August 2012)

I'm another one who's read about this on US forums, with vets advising clients that they might try this ... So I'm also having a go, with the special high-Fluoride toothpaste that you get from dentists, using it on a smallish sarcoid that my youngster has close to his girth area .....  I've only been putting it on for three days so far, but it does look as though its reducing.  Will report back on progress!  I have to say that he shows no signs of pain or discomfort when I put it on; I would certainly not continue if he did.


----------



## flojo (12 August 2012)

Sorry but I can't believe that flouride is a cure for cancer, which is what a sarcoid is, NOT a virus as someone has suggested.


----------



## Mizzbecx (13 August 2012)

Think I may give this a go on my new boys small sarcoid


----------



## skint1 (13 August 2012)

My friend had a really good result with her mare's sarcoid (located on the inside of her back leg across from her udders)  by using sudocreme but i will tell her about the toothpaste!


----------



## Yertis (13 August 2012)

"Ask yourselves: if you had a skin cancer develop, say, on your arm, would you slap toothpaste on it and see what happened or would you be banging on your Dr's door demanding an urgent appointment with the best oncologist around? 

Umm, yes I would actually, rather than the poisons that an oncologist would like to fill me with which will totally wipe out my own immune system. Drugs companies rule the Western world and our doctors and vets, you only have to read about the recommendation that all people over 50 should be given statins whether they need them or not!!


----------



## fatpiggy (13 August 2012)

Our US cousins have indeed been using Crest (their formulation may be different I suppose)for years and years and sing its praises on a regular basis.  I would say there is no harm in trying.


----------



## CambridgeParamour (13 August 2012)

Will deffo be giving this a go... after liverpool cream failed...


----------



## pines of rome (13 August 2012)

I do think it would be worth a go, I was told that if there is no change after ten days it probably is not going to work and also it seems to work better if you do not wash off, just keep putting it on!
 My boy,s was in a delicate area so I was careful to only apply the toothpaste to the actual sarcoid, I put sudocreme on surrounding areas, he did not have any swelling at all  and I think other than a bit of tingling  from the first application, was not bothered about it at all, also the flies kept away!


----------



## Marydoll (19 August 2012)

Never heard of this before, glad its removed the tumour,can you let us know if it clears or regrows please, and if you dont mind, can you let us know the vets opinion on what he thinks of the treatment


----------



## pines of rome (19 August 2012)

The hole the sarcoid left is healing well there was no swelling and I don,t think it will scar , hopefully it won,t return, time will tell.
My vet was amazed it worked as this was a large healthy sarcoid not something that was about to drop off, Liverpool had suggested strong cream and even with this my vet it would probably take some time, he is now very interested in the toothpaste working so well.


----------



## Marydoll (19 August 2012)

Wow that is really interesting


----------



## fredthoroughbred (19 August 2012)

One of my horses big fleshy fibroblastic sarcoids fell clean off, roots and all, after applying Crest for just over a week. I have also tried it on his nodular ones but to no avail. I had to go down the Liverpool route with those which was horrid and didn't really work. There is something in the Crest theory. The big sarcoid that came off would not have done so on its own accord, it too was a very deep routed, large based one. Very interesting.


----------



## fredthoroughbred (19 August 2012)

*rooted.


----------



## cptrayes (19 August 2012)

flojo said:



			Sorry but I can't believe that flouride is a cure for cancer, which is what a sarcoid is, NOT a virus as someone has suggested.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was established that just like cervical cancer in women, sarcoids are spread by papilloma virus, in a horse's case carried by flies?

Lots of poisons can be used to get rid of sarcoids. Liverpool cream contains arsenic. I used copper sulphate very successfully in the past, but I'll be trying flouride toothpaste next time first.


----------



## SusieT (19 August 2012)

Of course as sarcoids are skin cancer and prone to suddenly developing rapid growth when odd creams and lotions are added to them you could also look at this as you were extremely lucky not to have a worse outcome-I can assure you that if toothpaste worked vets would have analysed why and developed a similar veterinary cream.


----------



## SusieT (19 August 2012)

sarcoids are also often bloodborne hence the locations and appearances of them-I cannot stress enough-get your VET to examine sarcoids before trying ANY treatment as you could end up with a far worse situation.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (19 August 2012)

ribbons said:



			Also, being a cynical old bat sometimes, I am of the certain opinion that if, and I say IF, toothpaste dealt effectively with sarcoids there isn't a vet in the country that would suggest a 2 or 3 quid remedy from corner shop is better than their treatment. Veterinary practice is not always about what is best for animal and owner. It is just as much about business.
		
Click to expand...

I second that animals are used as cash cows by vets especialy family pets keep it going as you can even though it would be kinder and more humane to PTS.


----------



## SusieT (19 August 2012)

Hairy Old cow if you have had an experience like that I would urge you to report it to the RCVS as that is not how it should be-some people percieve it to be that way as they are offended they have to pay for their animal but there is no national pet health scheme so I'm afraid that is part of pet ownership-thats not he vets fault as they have bills to pay but if they were making an animal suffer for money you need to report it as there is bad in every profession


----------



## cptrayes (19 August 2012)

SusieT said:



			I can assure you that if toothpaste worked vets would have analysed why and developed a similar veterinary cream.
		
Click to expand...


I wish you could, but I doubt if you can.

I have now removed around 6 sarcoids with copper sulphate, which cost pennies. My vet saw one and said I had got at least as good a result as he would have achieved with Liverpool cream.

I do NOT recommend anyone tries this, because it can leave a very big hole (depending on how big the sarcoid root is) which then has to be kept very clean to heal in without infection. But it does seem to me to be the case that there are far cheaper effective remedies than arsenic poisoning from Liverpool, and I'm open to the suggestion that one of them is flourine delivered in toothpaste.

I would like to see the evidence that Prof Knottenbelt has tried flourine and found it ineffective, do you have a pointer to  it Susie?

Perhaps more to the point does anyone, anywhere have any BAD stories about using toothpaste on sarcoids?


----------



## Thistle (20 August 2012)

Prof K is unlikely to sing the praises of toothpaste seeing as he makes money from Liverpool Cream, is he?


----------



## Aru (20 August 2012)

ribbons said:



			Also, being a cynical old bat sometimes, I am of the certain opinion that if, and I say IF, toothpaste dealt effectively with sarcoids there isn't a vet in the country that would suggest a 2 or 3 quid remedy from corner shop is better than their treatment. Veterinary practice is not always about what is best for animal and owner. It is just as much about business.
		
Click to expand...

If there was a cure for Sarcoids then it would be used. There is no effective cure at the moment for sarcoids. Most treatments have a rough range of 30 percent success dependent on the type of sarcoid.The liverpool cream is somewhat more successful but even that is not a 100 percent cure in every case.

Some sarcoids simple regress, others get worse.The only predictable things about sarcoids is their unpredictability. But all the spontaneous regression sarcoids leads to all sorts of myths about what actually might work. 

Yes of course Vet practices are business. But ethics and business can work together.  Generally vets do have a vested interest in keeping animals alive, happy and  try to fix every problem we can where possible within reason..makes for much happier clients and pets. It is the owners responsibility to make the calls but vets are expected to present the options. 

Do you really not think that if toothpaste was the cure that the Vets would use it? There are several thousand vet in the UK and Ireland. Do you really we are all in on a conspiracy to keep animals suffering for profit?? More than a  little insulted by that.


----------



## Moody-Mare (24 August 2012)

Wow. very interesting!!

My cob was treated with the liverpool cream a few years back. It was horrendous to watch as he dissloved into nothing, was in so much pain and very lethargic. Such a horrible thing seeing them go through it.

It did work however but he was more or less out of work for a year as it was up behing his sheath, as the cream killed the affected area the dead tissue hardened and as it started t come off it was cutting the inside of his leg. Which left him with a nast wound which nothing could be done for. 

My mare seems to have a few small ones now, so woul defo look into treating her with something else, I couldnt put another hore of mines through the pain.


----------



## applecart14 (24 August 2012)

I removed a sarcoid from my horse by using vitamin e cream.  its not what you put on so much as the action of rubbing it in, which loosens the roots which hold it into the skin.  Simples.  You could use anything but toothpaste is easier as you can get a better 'grip' on the sarcoid using that as its grainier than oil or cream.

Much as I respect the great man Knottenbelt I do wonder if Liverpool Cream is a bit of a fad.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 August 2012)

Havingread this,I looked for Crest when the OH was deliberating over toothpaste for about three hours in Asda this week : it was not on sale. Asda has the biggest range of the supermarkets round here.


----------



## pines of rome (24 August 2012)

you can buy it online from chemist direct uk, I was lucky found some in a discount trading store!


----------



## R.A.H (26 August 2012)

I don't believe that Liverpool cream is a fad it has been developed to treat sarcoids, which is skin cancer. If I had skin cancer I wouldn't be putting toothpaste on it can't see why it would be any different on a horse. If crest has worked then it probably wasnt a sarcoid.


----------



## pines of rome (26 August 2012)

Just to say it was a sarcoid, confirmed by liverpool who would have  sent my vet the cream if I had wished, but luckily for my horse the toothpaste worked!


----------



## TarrSteps (27 August 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Havingread this,I looked for Crest when the OH was deliberating over toothpaste for about three hours in Asda this week : it was not on sale. Asda has the biggest range of the supermarkets round here.
		
Click to expand...

It's hard to find here (I'm a "Crest person" - vs Colgate etc and bring it back from Canada with me  ) but I have seen it in Tesco's.  Because Crest has no real market share here it's usually tucked away on the bottom shelf.


----------



## mcnaughty (28 August 2012)

SusieT said:



			-I cannot stress enough-get your VET to examine sarcoids before trying ANY treatment as you could end up with a far worse situation.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this - the vets do not know what causes sarcoids - they BELIEVE it MIGHT be caused by a virus.  There are also several different types of sarcoid.

Messing with sarcoids is a very silly thing to do - if you get it wrong they can get much worse and spread.  In fact, the only way a vet can be sure it is is sarcoid is by doing a biopsy and it has been proven that by taking this biopsy you can cause the sarcoid to grow and spread.

As someone else said - if I had skin cancer there is no way I would be putting home made remedies on it, so why would you do this to your horse?

Please get a vet's recommendation/referral every time!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (28 August 2012)

My gelding was treated with Liverpool Cream and he was absolutely fine throughout the treatment. He showed no pain response, didnt need sedating for each application and the sarcoids died and area healed amazingly.

Vet is due back beginning of next week to treat another couple that have arisen, again with Liverpool Cream. 

Knowing how aggressive sarcoids can be I would be quite wary of using a non approved treatment without vet supervision.


----------



## fatpiggy (29 August 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I wish you could, but I doubt if you can.

I have now removed around 6 sarcoids with copper sulphate, which cost pennies. My vet saw one and said I had got at least as good a result as he would have achieved with Liverpool cream.

I do NOT recommend anyone tries this, because it can leave a very big hole (depending on how big the sarcoid root is) which then has to be kept very clean to heal in without infection. But it does seem to me to be the case that there are far cheaper effective remedies than arsenic poisoning from Liverpool, and I'm open to the suggestion that one of them is flourine delivered in toothpaste.

I would like to see the evidence that Prof Knottenbelt has tried flourine and found it ineffective, do you have a pointer to  it Susie?

Perhaps more to the point does anyone, anywhere have any BAD stories about using toothpaste on sarcoids?
		
Click to expand...


I doubt he tried fluorine -its a gas. Try fluoride.


----------



## fatpiggy (29 August 2012)

Hairy Old Cob said:



			I second that animals are used as cash cows by vets especialy family pets keep it going as you can even though it would be kinder and more humane to PTS.
		
Click to expand...

Really? So why, when I took my elderly cat to the vet (who actually owns the practice)with what I assumed was an ear infection, did he say that it was actually likely to be a growth in the middle ear and while he could take her in, knock her out, scan her and do a thorough examination, I didn't really want that for her did I, and we would just treat the symptoms.  A course of steroids later and my cat is still tootling about. She can be a bit wobbly on her legs if she turns suddenly and is totally deaf now, but is doing pretty well 3 years down the line from diagnosis.  

This isn't the first vet I've met who was happy to look for cheaper alternatives and to consider the animal's best interests first.


----------



## The wife (29 August 2012)

A client of mine used toothpaste on her horses sarcoids.  There were about 5 of them in total ranging from 5p size to 1.5 inch across.  Within 2 weeks all but 1 had completely disappeared, the last one taking 4 weeks to go.  The skin is healthy and all but the last one have full hair regrowth and you can't see where they ever were.  I too was extremely cynical about it working as always believed sarcoids would go when they are ready but for this to happen with 5 of them, I'm now a believer that (in some cases, it could work!)


----------



## CILLA (30 August 2012)

Had various horses and pony with Sarcoids over the years used Indian mud from vets worked on a nasty ulcerated sarcoid never came back, used again on a pony crusty verrucous type came back within months so then used Liverpool Cream did have to give bute daily made a big mess but healed very well and when she was sold had to point the area where it had been out to the vet.
One of our mares has a nodular sarcoid quite small having it lasered in two weeks time but the vet who is carrying out the laser surgery did mention Zovirax Cream post op to kill any seeds which could remain.
I have done a lot of research myself into Sarcoids and never came across Crest toothpaste!!


----------



## natalia (31 August 2012)

I've used Zovirax cream very sucessfully on a few. Normally best on small flat ones but also works on nodular nones also. The nodular ones seem to crust up and flake away, last horse I treated was over a year ago and had nodular on neck and sheath and both vanished with zovirax.


----------



## cptrayes (31 August 2012)

fatpiggy said:



			I doubt he tried fluorine -its a gas. Try fluoride.
		
Click to expand...

Which flouride smartie-pants  ??

There are many flourides. Caclium flouride, sodium flouride etc etc etc. I'll bet my bottom dollar that any one of them which will release enough flourine into the sarcoid will work, which is why I used the word flourine, which is what I believe the active component is which is killing the sarcoid, and not flouride.

The halides are in general good poisons which is, I think, why flourine works against sarcoids just like chlorine worked against soldiers.


----------



## maisie06 (1 September 2012)

anniearab said:



			"Ask yourselves: if you had a skin cancer develop, say, on your arm, would you slap toothpaste on it and see what happened or would you be banging on your Dr's door demanding an urgent appointment with the best oncologist around?
		
Click to expand...

I'd try the toothpaste. By the time I'd be able to get an appointment with a GP I'd be dead anyway!! Plus the chemo is much more nasty and poisonous than a bit of toothpaste!!


----------



## ribbons (2 September 2012)

Like your response cptrayes. 
Made me smile.
Good lesson, if your not 100% sure of what your saying, don't get cocky on a public forum.


----------



## tinawales (4 September 2012)

Interesting that many are reporting use of Zovirax - that is acyclovir 5%. An antiviral used for herpes but also active against papiloma virus which believed to be agent in causing sarcoids. If trying it and have a friendly vet then you get a much bigger tube of acyclovir for your money than you get of zovirax in Boots. Works on some in my experience. May as well try the cheapest version as it does take quite a long time to eradicate the wretched growths.


----------



## alsiola (4 September 2012)

maisie06 said:



			Plus the chemo is much more nasty and poisonous than a bit of toothpaste!!
		
Click to expand...

At least we can rely on natural selection to remove opinions like this from the gene pool...


----------



## Spook (11 September 2012)

To those who have had success with the toothpaste, how often did ou apply it? Everyday?, Thanks.


----------



## Rowreach (11 September 2012)

alsiola said:



			At least we can rely on natural selection to remove opinions like this from the gene pool...
		
Click to expand...

OMG what a terrible thing to say


----------



## pines of rome (11 September 2012)

Spook said:



			To those who have had success with the toothpaste, how often did ou apply it? Everyday?, Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I applied it twice a day , no washing off in between, it took two weeks for the sarciod to drop off!
 It healed well , you wouldn,t know it had ever been there now!


----------



## Spook (11 September 2012)

OK, thankyou.


----------



## ribbons (12 September 2012)

I don't dismiss anything as useless if other people have had good results, and as I said earlier toothpaste is used on the sensitive tissue of our mouths continually so is unlikely to do harm or cause pain even if it does no good. 
As a matter of interest, and I have no idea if this Is relevant to this discussion, when I first read this thread I had an idea.
My friend has many warts on her hands and fingers, and I mean 30+. she has had them in greater or lesser numbers for 20 odd years.  Has tried everything possible from recognised medication to wierd rituals involving horse hair, bacon and chanting (!!!!!!). Many alternative therapies at great expense sometimes. Most recently acupuncture. She is desperate to be rid of them.
So two weeks ago I suggested she put toothpaste on them.
She has four left and looking at them they won't be around much after this weekend.
I have no idea how or why, but she is over the moon.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 September 2012)

cptrayes said:



			Which flouride smartie-pants  ??

There are many flourides. Caclium flouride, sodium flouride etc etc etc. I'll bet my bottom dollar that any one of them which will release enough flourine into the sarcoid will work, which is why I used the word flourine, which is what I believe the active component is which is killing the sarcoid, and not flouride.

The halides are in general good poisons which is, I think, why flourine works against sarcoids just like chlorine worked against soldiers.
		
Click to expand...

Now then not so smarty pants   Its FLUORIDE not FLOURIDE!!  The halides are funny old things. My girl has bromide every day as a medication.  Bleach is good if used correctly, chlorine gas, well, fatal.


----------



## touchstone (12 September 2012)

Apparently they don't manufacture Crest for the UK anymore, (I've seen it for sale in Wilkinsons though)  but the manufacture of it has been transferred to Oral B; their Oral B Complete toothpaste is supposed to be the same formulation as Crest.  

Now funnily enough I have a tube of the Oral B Expert Care which contains Stannous fluoride as well as the usual sodium fluoride, stannous fluoride has been shown to stop gingival bleeding, so I wonder if this is the ingredient that is making a difference  No idea if this is in the Oral B complete as well though.


----------



## Rowreach (13 September 2012)

I can buy Crest here


----------



## Dirtymare (13 September 2012)

Ellies_mum2 said:



			Daughters youngster has sarcoids. Vet has banded the larger ones and has recommended Zovirax for the smaller ones. Will let you know how it goes
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my vet (form a large reputable vets in my area) has recommended Zovirax for a small sarcoid my horse has.
I havent tried it as I feel its best left alone. But would like to know if this works.


----------



## putasocinit (15 September 2012)

i would say because the toothpaste has bicarb or such like in it which is a drying agent it would actually dry out the sarcoid and because of the drying process it would die and therefore drop off, any other ideas anyone. it certainly wouldnt hurt the horse at all, thats the toothpaste i mean.


----------



## JanetGeorge (16 September 2012)

putasocinit said:



			i would say because the toothpaste has bicarb or such like in it which is a drying agent it would actually dry out the sarcoid and because of the drying process it would die and therefore drop off, any other ideas anyone. it certainly wouldnt hurt the horse at all, thats the toothpaste i mean.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a great NON-believer in wierd treatments for sarcoids BUT I also figure the toothpaste can't HURT (as it goes in our mouths a couple of times a day.  IF it works it will be a combination (perhaps) of the drying - and the flouride.  Have had a mare come in with over a dozen small sarcoids (and they have been confirmed by two VERY experienced horse vets as sarcoids) so I popped to the chemist - no Crest - but got the highest flouride content and started work 2 days ago (3 applications a day.)  The biggest one (only just over pea size) has 'changed' already and looks like it might be planning to drop off.  

My vet will have a FIT if it works!  In fact he'll probably have a fit that I'm trying it!   And we'll probably end up using Liverpool Cream - but what the heck.


----------



## ribbons (16 September 2012)

Well Janet it may well do the trick. My friends last 4 warts have gone. She is completely clear, and over the moon.
 I can't believe way back at beginning of this thread some one accused op of cruelty for putting it on hers, saying it would be painful. Good luck, keep us informed.


----------



## pines of rome (16 September 2012)

Yes, I am the OP and I will now add that toothpaste was not painful for my horse and the site where the large sarcoid was has healed perfectly, would not know  now that it had ever been there!


----------



## Spring Feather (18 September 2012)

ribbons said:



			I can't believe way back at beginning of this thread some one accused op of cruelty for putting it on hers, saying it would be painful.
		
Click to expand...

Admittedly I laughed at the prior ridiculous comment.  I've never used toothpaste on warts or sarcoids but I'm open minded and there have been too many people over the years who have said it worked and the sarcoids never returned years later, that there has to be something to it.  No skin off anyones nose whether others use it and have positive results whilst others go for the Liverpool Cream or other such treatments.  If any of those treatments work then it's all good.


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 September 2012)

My vet arrived yesterday to do some scanning while we were putting the toothpaste on - so I bit the bullet and told him what we were doing (and showed him the results to date.)  He agreed that 2 of the bigger ones definitely looked like they were coming away - and that a couple of the very smallest HAD come away!  He wants me to take pics and feels that it's POSSIBLE the toothpaste will remove some/all of them - he's NOT so sure they won't come back!  Time will tell.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (18 September 2012)

Quick question: do you wash off the toothpaste in between applications or just apply more over the top?


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 September 2012)

I'm just whacking more over the top (much of it disperses, or is absorbed, or gets rubbed off between applications anyway.)


----------



## deicinmerlyn (18 September 2012)

Thanks JG.  I've put it on a small one to the side of his sheath and it hasn't rubbed off, but has gone quite dry and crusty, so wasn't sure whether to remove and reapply.


----------



## JennyWren100 (20 September 2012)

I bought a horse last year with one small occult sarcoid that the vet said not to worry about. Within 3 months of getting the horse home though, about 12 other sarcoids appeared. My vet confirmed they were sarcoids, we discussed all the options and I used Newmarket cream (aka blood root cream) on the larger ones. It was really effective and they dropped off within a couple of weeks but have made a lot of mess and scarring. I stopped using the cream because none of the sarcoids are near any tack, they made him sore or stressed, and I lost my nerve. He has now got at least 20 sarcoids, all very small and once the event season finishes I plan to have a go with toothpaste. My understanding is that it is the fluoride and you need very strong toothpaste. Supermarket toothpaste is typically 1200-1450ppm but my dentist has some at 2500ppm and I plan to try this. My only concern is that once a sarcoid is under threat, it makes others appear but I'm getting to the stage where they will affect my ability to ride him if I don't do something soon :-(


----------



## pc2164 (20 September 2012)

I've tried loads of stuff for the last 9 years and nothing has worked for my mare. Have decided to have them lasered off as they are getting big and spreading. Only trouble is she is having to have a GA!


----------



## eriskaydales (29 September 2012)

A friends elderly horse (32yrs) has developed sarcoids on his sheath and being elderly is wary of sedating for treatment. Going to give crest a go.  Does it matter which variant of crest toothpast is used.  Thanks


----------



## pines of rome (29 September 2012)

I used crest original, that was the one I was told would work and it did!


----------



## paddy555 (29 September 2012)

just wondered if all the people who have used the Liverpool cream having the sarcoids diagnosed personally at Liverpool? 

My grey stallion had a rapidly growing melanoma on his neck. The vet diagnosed this and we also looked at his grey son. He appeared to have "something" on his neck in 3 places. The vet diagnosed it as sarcoids and gave me treatment options one of which was Liverpool cream. I decided on that treatment and before applying it the vet required photos of the places to be sent to Liverpool for confirmation.(I live a long way from Liverpool)  Duly done and Liverpool confirmed this. We decided to treat them in a month to get the fly season out of the way. He was turned away and I didn't bother to look at his neck in detail.
The vet arrived along with the Liverpool cream, looked at the horse and asked where they were. We couldn't find them even  by getting the photos to look at. 
Treatment was abandoned although I had to pay for the cost of the cream and the vet visit. 

It made me wonder how accurate the diagnosis was by Liverpool. 

That was 9 years ago BTW. To date no sarcoids although as he is grey there is always that possibility.


----------



## Emma27 (1 October 2012)

I used Crest Toothpaste on my ISH. He had a medium Sarcoid behind his girth under his belly, (kids used to call it his bellybutton) It didn't take long to completely disappear and has never returned so far. 

We were at a loss with what to do next as it was going to start interfering with riding if it got any bigger and previous treatments by the vet had always ended it the Sarcoid returning very quickly.

With so many people reporting success with Crest, surely there is something in it, or are all these people just "lucky"?


----------



## T's mum (2 October 2012)

I've used it in the past and for the tiny ones it did work and they dropped off and haven't come back but didn't work on the larger ones. but each horse is different

the vet injects the big ones with liverpool cream and bands them  if possible and they always drop off 2 weeks later.  Applying the liverpool cream directly onto them doesn't work as gets rubbed off, causing massive swelling and pain esp the sheath area. 

Derek told me they are benign tumours and not cancer as such.


----------



## Aspire (9 October 2012)

Just wondered if anyone had any further updates on their use of Crest? I can only find Freshmint version but am about to give it a go.


----------



## pc2164 (10 October 2012)

Ive just started on it and I'm really surprised after a few days how they have shrunk. Will keep going as am only using it on a couple to trial it out. Thought I would give it a go before my mare has laser next month.


----------



## Spring Feather (10 October 2012)

I'm going to raise my hand and say that this thread intrigued me so much that I had to give the toothpaste a try   I been using toothpaste on a wart for the past 10 days, following the directions of others who've tried it on this thread.  (I had to use the freshmint one too Aspire)  My findings; well the wart has gone.  Gone; not there anymore; no trace of it.  

PS. It was on my leg Box of Frogs, and I can absolutely, categorically state that there was no pain, irritation or anything unpleasant about using the toothpaste (as I STRONGLY suspected there wouldn't be  )


----------



## Chocy (12 October 2012)

So after reading this I've been looking for the crest original 2 try on my boy but having no luck
Anyone got suggestions of where I can get it (online preferable) have tried Asda Tesco etc chemist direct, ebay, amazon & googling it but only getting fancy 1s like whitening sensitive etc


----------



## pines of rome (12 October 2012)

This is the one I used!http://www.amazon.co.uk/PROCTER-GAMBLE-HBCATT-EDI-96108/dp/B0015UBIRI/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1350030287&sr=1-1


----------



## Spanish Eyes (12 October 2012)

paddy555 said:



			just wondered if all the people who have used the Liverpool cream having the sarcoids diagnosed personally at Liverpool? 

My grey stallion had a rapidly growing melanoma on his neck. The vet diagnosed this and we also looked at his grey son. He appeared to have "something" on his neck in 3 places. The vet diagnosed it as sarcoids and gave me treatment options one of which was Liverpool cream. I decided on that treatment and before applying it the vet required photos of the places to be sent to Liverpool for confirmation.(I live a long way from Liverpool)  Duly done and Liverpool confirmed this. We decided to treat them in a month to get the fly season out of the way. He was turned away and I didn't bother to look at his neck in detail.
The vet arrived along with the Liverpool cream, looked at the horse and asked where they were. We couldn't find them even  by getting the photos to look at. 
Treatment was abandoned although I had to pay for the cost of the cream and the vet visit. 

It made me wonder how accurate the diagnosis was by Liverpool. 

That was 9 years ago BTW. To date no sarcoids although as he is grey there is always that possibility.
		
Click to expand...

I have a very similar story. My TB mare was seen by the vet in late spring this year, for a horrible lump that had appeared on her face, just where the bridle cheek-strap goes. Photos taken and send to Liverpool - diagnosis came back as a sarcoid. Treatment would be 5 sessions with Liverpool cream, and she would probably need sedating after the first session as its so painful.

As the flies were starting, I decided to wait until autumn for treatment. About a month ago I noticed the sarcoid looked smaller - within a fortnight it had gone completely! Vet says its not unheard of, but is very unusual - there is a lot they don't yet know about sarcoids. Of course, we don't know whether it will re-grow but if it does I will definitely consider all options before going down the Liverpool route.


----------



## Welsh (12 October 2012)

This is a very interesting thread! My gelding had a huge sarcoid on his chest in between his front legs, it looked like (am I allowed to say this?) a long turd! vet gave me 'sarc-off' which I believe is bloodroot? It was horrible to apply, in the end he was terrified of me wearing gloves and the skin around the sarcoid was burning.. It worked eventually and sort of 'tore off'...very uncomfortable for him and bled a LOT I'm certainly going to try the toothpaste if one ever comes back on him, also someone suggested ' instant coffee granules made into a paste and smeared on'? Apparently it worked for her mare lol 
I was told that the sarcoid is originally a bovine virus, not sure if this is true? 'Back in the day' nobody ever heard of let alone saw a sarcoid, now there are so many horses with them, makes you wonder....


----------



## pines of rome (12 October 2012)

I was also told about the coffee granules, tried it, but did nothing so I !would use the toothpaste again if I need to!
Its been nearly 2 months since I used it on his large sarcoid and so far so good, no sign of it returning!


----------



## rolorocky (12 October 2012)

Just been to Family Bargin store and they sell Crest toothpaste


----------



## YasandCrystal (12 October 2012)

ribbons said:



			I don't dismiss anything as useless if other people have had good results, and as I said earlier toothpaste is used on the sensitive tissue of our mouths continually so is unlikely to do harm or cause pain even if it does no good. 
As a matter of interest, and I have no idea if this Is relevant to this discussion, when I first read this thread I had an idea.
My friend has many warts on her hands and fingers, and I mean 30+. she has had them in greater or lesser numbers for 20 odd years.  Has tried everything possible from recognised medication to wierd rituals involving horse hair, bacon and chanting (!!!!!!). Many alternative therapies at great expense sometimes. Most recently acupuncture. She is desperate to be rid of them.
So two weeks ago I suggested she put toothpaste on them.
She has four left and looking at them they won't be around much after this weekend.
I have no idea how or why, but she is over the moon.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant - so pleased to hear of someone who is open minded getting a successful result.


----------



## Chocy (12 October 2012)

Thanks pines of rome! Just ordered it- so easy 2 find when u no where 2 look!!
Fingers crossed it works now!


----------



## pines of rome (13 October 2012)

Hope it works for you too, you should see a difference after a week, just keep putting it on , do not wash off , it took two weeks for mine to come off!


----------



## JoClark (18 October 2012)

JennyWren100 said:



			I bought a horse last year with one small occult sarcoid that the vet said not to worry about. Within 3 months of getting the horse home though, about 12 other sarcoids appeared. My vet confirmed they were sarcoids, we discussed all the options and I used Newmarket cream (aka blood root cream) on the larger ones. It was really effective and they dropped off within a couple of weeks but have made a lot of mess and scarring. I stopped using the cream because none of the sarcoids are near any tack, they made him sore or stressed, and I lost my nerve. He has now got at least 20 sarcoids, all very small and once the event season finishes I plan to have a go with toothpaste. My understanding is that it is the fluoride and you need very strong toothpaste. Supermarket toothpaste is typically 1200-1450ppm but my dentist has some at 2500ppm and I plan to try this. My only concern is that once a sarcoid is under threat, it makes others appear but I'm getting to the stage where they will affect my ability to ride him if I don't do something soon :-(
		
Click to expand...

I think in this case the horse needs to relax in its new home and have his immune system brought up before treatment of any kind, however treating them while there small always seems to be the best option, even if they do come back, toothpaste and newmarket ointment isnt really costly compared to Liverpool cream.

I bought my boy in January 2012, I had him 5 stage vetted and he came up with a couple of sarcoids around his sheath, the owners paid for the liverpool cream and I took him after he was treated with proof from the vets it was done.  From January until April there was only change in one of the sarcoids, a varicose sarcoid, that dropped off in may, the other nodular ones grew but did not fall off.  I was going to wait until autumn for the next course of treatment so the flies dont get to them.  In the mean time I have been exercising him and building his immune system up, he has been on Simple System feed, had NAF Biotin and Ragaid from Global Herbs which is a liver tonic with milk thistle; in early september i noticed some more nodular sarcoids had fallen off, I spoke to Liverpool sarcoid department about this and they said it would be unlikely the Liverpool cream administered in January would still be working.  He still has sarcoids but they are mostly very small, there are only 2 nodular and 1 varicose that really need treating (not bigger than 20p-50p piece) I have been advised by a friends auntie who is an equine vet that Duraphat is good for removing sarcoids, Colgate Duraphat 5000, she did they wouldnt dissapear and stay away, in a lot of cases they do come back but it does keep them at bay.  I discussed this with my vet and next week he is having the two nodular ones banded (my vet did advise me only band when you cant feel a big stem).  There are currently Colgate Duraphat 5000 on ebay so i am going to buy some and put in on the Varicose sarcoid and see how it goes, if anyone is interested I can get pics.  If it doesnt halm the skin I may put it on the tiny sarcoids too and hope they dont grow.

I would also be interested in a barrier for the sracoids in the summer so he doesnt have to go out fully covered up, I have a Snuggy Hoods fly rug which is fantastic however he does prefer to go out without anything on.  If anyone knows on anything that wont irritate the sarcoid let me know.  Thanks


----------



## Jnhuk (21 October 2012)

Colgate Duraphat 2800 and 5000 are prescription only based products due to the strength of the fluoride (2800ppm and 5000ppm) as they are double or quadruple strength to normal adult toothpastes so I am surprised that you can buy them off ebay - checked it out and £15!!!

Go and ask your dentist for a prescription should be a lot cheaper!!!!!


----------



## Gucci_b (22 October 2012)

Just out of interest, does anyone who has used the toothpaste taken any before and after photo's...


----------



## jennaclare (21 November 2012)

Thank god for this thread. My boy has had 3 lots of liverpool treatment, and laser treatment. A few went but more came back, he has LOADS.
Iv been giving him thuja tablets, echinacea supplement and applying thuja cream.
After reading this i have now ordered some crest tooth paste.
Heres my boys sarcoids (not all of them but most).

hind right leg 





chest/neck










sheath






undersneath stomach






Hes got a bunch of them on the top of each front leg on the inside but im reluctant to post them pics because they look so ugly


----------



## devonlass (21 November 2012)

Sounds like too many good results to ignore,fingers crossed it helps all the horses and owners suffering with these miserable growths.

I am completely baffled at the few extreme reactions this topic has had.Surely as it won't do any harm it has to be worth a try?? Lot less toxic than many of the other recommended treatments,not to mention cheaper.No brainer if you ask me.

Not all sarcoids are dangerous forms of skin cancer anyway,like has been suggested by a few dramatic posts on here.Some are quite harmless and even vets will say to leave them alone unless interfering with tack causing irritation in some way.

Think whoever said there was no link with viruses is wrong,pretty sure they have now proven a link with some types of sarcoid and the bovine papilloma virus??


----------



## JoClark (22 November 2012)

Jennaclare, your boy seems to have a lot of them. They look similar to mine but he has no where near that many. I have looked up Echinacea and apparently it is not good for sarcoids. My boy had more when I bought him and like you the Liverpool cream hasn't done much. He is being exercised a lot more so is a lot fitter, he is on simple system feeds if you want to know exactly I can tell you. What seemed to make his start popping out was using Global Herbs Restore (liquid), I put him on the recommended dose and then lowered it after 2 weeks. After Approx 3 weeks I saw the sarcoids changing, getting smaller, being pushed out of the skin etc. At the time I didn't realise what it was, took him off it and the sarcoids have stayed the same, so I have just bought some more and will start again next week and take pics this time to track the difference. I would personally advise against thuja, works for some and not others.  What do u feed your boy? 
If you get the toothpaste only get the Colgate 5000, normal could make them worse. 
I am not a vet or scientist, however I honestly believe the sarcoids start from a virus as the vets etc believe, now with humans if we get a virus and our immune system is compromised then the treatment won't work because our bodies are too weak to fight it. The horse surely must have his immune strengthened before you treat the sarcoid. A blood test would tell you what he's lacking or vets can give them an immune boosting injection. Then when the horse is happy and well it can be treated. 
Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## jennaclare (22 November 2012)

I read a few places that said Echinacea was good for immune system and i know a few people who use it (along with other stuff). Interesting to hear that it makes them worse. Wont be purchasing anymore. 
My boy is on quite a simple diet, high fibre chop with a powdered balancer. He isnt worked at the mo, but hes going away to be broken tomorrow, and then when he comes back he'll be turned away for the winter.
I have been worrying about turning him away in case they get worse. But ill still be going to visit him to give him his thuja tablets and put on the tooth paste. I ordered the one from the link that the OP put up but i also found some crest today in home and bargain for £1! I was pretty pleased with that because iv been looking for it in shops for a while now.
 A few people have suggested Global Herbs Restore so may give that a try.

I know ALOT of people who have had fabulous results with thuja, so going to carry on with that for a while.

Aggree with you about the virus/immune system thing. But since having liverpool cream and laser treatment my boy will no longer tolerate vets. And he WONT have injections. Hes 16 hands and it was getting to the point were it was dangerous trying to inject him. So we give up trying (vet was trying to sedate him to band one of his sarcoids).


----------



## JoClark (27 November 2012)

I read Echinacea didnt help sarcoids on the global herbs website, also google and some other websites.

"Sarcoids - sarcoid skin lumps - are the most common type of skin tumour in horses. They are not cancerous but do cause a lot of problems in many horses. No one knows what causes them but it may be that they are started off by fly-bites and that there is so form of viral involvement when they are first formed. It is certainly true that weakness in the immune system makes Sarcoids worse. You may find that they increase in size after vaccination or other shocks to the system. Quite often the reason a given horse has Sarcoids is some underlying deficiency or concurrent disease.

Horse Sarcoids take many forms: flat bumpy areas of skin like Ringworm, crusty lumps like warts or smooth nodular growths. They are most commonly found underneath the belly, inside the thighs, behind the elbows and under the girth and also on the head and neck.

One of Sarcoids most worrying characteristics is the way that they spread out and grow back after being surgically removed.

Removal of Sarcoids is best decided by your vet. Special creams are available which burn away the affected tissue. Lumps can be frozen off and sometimes BCG vaccines are used to inject into the lump so that the body rejects it more effectively. One of the best ways of helping your horses body get rid of the problem is by boosting the immune system. We have found however that Echinacea products do not work very well in this regard. "
However I have no idea why it wouldnt work.

I also think you need to get him used to being touched around the sarcoid area again, it took my boy a while to let me run my hands around his back legs etc, just takes time.  For example my boy doesnt like bags around him, he will stick his head in one if it has carrots but if you put one near him he doesnt like it so ive been holding feed and when he legs me rub it on him he gets the food, works a treat.

I personally try using one thing at a time for sarcoids, otherwise you dont know what has worked not to mention one thing can be helping and the other stopping it from working.  Mine is going back on Restore Tonic at the end of the week so I will post pics of now and when they start changing, think it was 3 weeks last time.

I know yours is young and ive not had one that young before, could you break in, and lunge whilst being turned away?  might be good for his fitness.


----------



## jennaclare (27 November 2012)

hes away being broken at the mo, and theres loads of hacking at the new field, so hopefully i should be able to hack him out ;D


----------



## JoClark (27 November 2012)

I have also found the ingredients of the Global Herbs RESTORE, 

'Main ingredients; Eclipta Alba, Terminalia Chebula, Terminalia Arjuna, Ichnocarpus Frutescens, Aphanamixis Rohituka, Andrographis Paniculata, Sida Cordifolia, Swertia Chirata, Tephrosia Purpurea.'

4 ingredients are anti tumor/skin disease/cancer

The liver tonic is a lot better than the powder, It must be the way it enters the system.

Good luck


----------



## jennaclare (27 November 2012)

thanks, think i shall purchase some ofthat!


----------



## JoClark (18 December 2012)

Let me know if anything happens for you.  

I have had mine back on it for 2 weeks, 25ml twice daily for a week then 10ml twice a day.  
At the weekend one of them was crusting and looking like it will drop off, its quite stubborn this one though.
I'm back to the yard Thursday and will check it again.


----------



## jennaclare (14 January 2013)

just thought id let everyone know iv been applying crest to my horses sarcoids for 2 weeks now and there starting to flake away, i am amazed. 
And for everyone that says i should have to vet see to them hes already had 2 courses of liverpool treatment as well as laser treatment, which has resulted in him hating the vet and me being unable to get a bridle on him (he had them in his ears too!)
After all the money that his previous owner spent on him i cant believe this is actually working!


----------



## JoClark (14 January 2013)

That's really good. My vet wouldn't do me a prescription so I haven't got any. What toothpaste have you been using? Is it the Duraphat. I've been using the Restore and his are crusting and coming off but slowly.


----------



## jennaclare (14 January 2013)

i havent tried the restore yet but iv just ordered some now so should be here in a few days, its the crest that i used i cant remember which one, will have a look when i go back down tomorrow.
I forgot to say i decided against turning him away and hes in work now, so i think that  should help too!
I cant tell you how happy i was when i seen them flaking away tonight!


----------



## pines of rome (14 January 2013)

jennaclare said:



			just thought id let everyone know iv been applying crest to my horses sarcoids for 2 weeks now and there starting to flake away, i am amazed. 
And for everyone that says i should have to vet see to them hes already had 2 courses of liverpool treatment as well as laser treatment, which has resulted in him hating the vet and me being unable to get a bridle on him (he had them in his ears too!)
After all the money that his previous owner spent on him i cant believe this is actually working!
		
Click to expand...

So pleased it is working for you too, I didn,t believe it would work  either, I am pleased I started this thread now as it seems I have helped others by doing so!


----------



## JoClark (14 January 2013)

Can you let me know how you get on with the Restore too, obviously the tooth paste is working however the Restore should give him a boost and help his system fight them, I really think its fantastic stuff.  I never use the granuals though.  Also when they drop off let me know if the skin is pink or if another one comes through, I guess at least if the toothpaste is working it gives you a bit of control over them.  
Ive just seen there is some duraphat on ebay so im going to buy some of that for his vericose that just doesnt want to come off.


----------



## Charem (15 January 2013)

Another here who has had success with Crest toothpaste!

Large sarcoid high up on the inside of my friend's horse's leg has pretty much fallen off since applying it.


----------



## JoClark (15 January 2013)

Does anyone know how much you are to put on? I have just ordered some Duraphat 5000 from eBay, comes to just under £10. I have heard the Colgate  Duraphat is the best due to the ingredients. Just not sure how much to put on and if you remove the last lot before you put it on the next day? Thanks


----------



## Springy (16 January 2013)

If you read back it was saying twice a day and dont rub off old stuff


----------



## ElvisandTilly (28 January 2013)

Have read all these posts with much interest  

Which crest did everyone use? Does it matter which one? Also the Duraphat is it the liquid mouthwash looking bottle on ebay or does it come in a paste? 

If a liquid how often and how did you apply to the lump? 

Have tried thuja and its not worked so going to try toothpaste.


----------



## pines of rome (28 January 2013)

I used crest original, put it on twice a day, no washing off  and in two weeks it died and came off!


----------



## JoClark (28 January 2013)

The Duraphat is the prescription toothpaste not the mouthwash. Its stronger than crest, so if that doesn't work try the Duraphat. When it comes off check that there is clean skin with nothing left, one of my boys has dropped off and left a tiny dot of sarcoid,so it's going to get battered lol


----------



## ElvisandTilly (29 January 2013)

Where did you get the Crest Original from as I can't find any original. Plenty of Crest 3D on ebay! 

Which Crest toothpaste has everyone used and where did you get it from? 

Cheers

Will give it a go and let you all know the results


----------



## pines of rome (29 January 2013)

This is the one I used which worked!http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...3YD4Aw&usg=AFQjCNGdDnjz0kQ3L-Feb_Neh_g8ENQ_3g


----------



## brucea (30 January 2013)

Same here with my youngster - he had a few nodules on his sheath and Tesco toothpaste worked - took a few weeks but worked. Minty fresh man bits.

Box of Frogs - understand your concerns, but it's a benign approach and it does seem to work.

Map and terrain time.


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 January 2013)

Has no one taken photos of the process??


----------



## Aspire (1 February 2013)

How do I post pics on this topic?


----------



## Passtheshampoo (1 February 2013)

pines of rome said:



			The interesting thing with this sarcoid was that before the toothpaste was put on it looked very healthy attached to the skin with no neck which was why it was not viable for banding, after  a week of the toothpaste it looked withered and not so firmly attached!
 I read an awful lot about this form of treatment and i found that at worse it would do nothing, but a lot of people said it worked, I also covered surrounding areas in sudocrem in case it stung, my boy did not seem at all bothered by having it put on and he is a thin skinned T.B
		
Click to expand...

My mare who had Liverpool Cream applied was in so much pain she wouldn't let me near her after her vet treatment. I was unable to apply equigel to keep the flies off as she thought I was going to hurt her. I would have applied toothpaste had I known it can work in some cases.


----------



## dollymix (2 February 2013)

My old mare had three sarcoids. One under her belly, one high up on her inner thigh and another on her face, just above her eye 

We treated the one on her face with Zovirax and the other two with Liverpool cream (all were photographed and sent to Liverpool -this was also about 10yrs ago)

The one on her eye got really very sore before it got better. But the two treated with Liverpool cream responded brilliantly and she was not bothered by them in the slightest. Her poor eye was the problem and as summer was approaching I said I wanted to leave it to settle down and scab over, and we would try treating her again in autumn when there were less flies to aggravate it. Vet at the time was a bit uppity but relented.
Guess what? After the scab fell off her face it was gone! So glad we rested it a while as the treatment really was making her unhappy 
10yrscon and (touching wood) none of them have returned...


----------



## dollymix (2 February 2013)

Not discrediting crest here by the way 
But thought others might be interested in my horses treatment


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 February 2013)

If anyone has got this far, I'd like to know what level sarcoids have been sucessfully treated with crest & other toothpastes 
eg, a level 1 or perhaps a level 2 or 3?
Anyone had success with level 4 upwards? The bigger fibroblastic types?

Thanks


----------



## Aspire (2 February 2013)

I am currently trying the tooth paste treatment on a golf ball fibroplastic sarcoid on my mares chest. I am also giving the Global Herbs Sarcex  with immuplus to treat from inside out. This is why I asked about posting pictures. I am 5 days into this regime. Will keep you posted as to how it progresses. If you pm me I will send you pics.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (2 February 2013)

I'm 3 days in on the crest toothpaste treatment. I took photos before and will take a photo 2 weeks in. 

The crest is now just a matted mound on his side where the sarcoid is. He keeps trying to scratch it with his teeth as in its itching under that mound, thankfully he can't reach it so no biting the top off and eating all the minty toothpaste! 

Will keep you posted as we go.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (4 February 2013)

We now have a massive clump of toothpaste on his side. I keep adding to the top of it but it just adds to the clump. 

Should it be like this or should i every so many days remove the clump and start again?


----------



## pines of rome (4 February 2013)

I didn,t remove it, I just kept the thing smothered, after a week of doing that it started to look withered and dead looking and by the end of the second week it came off!


----------



## ElvisandTilly (4 February 2013)

Thanks pines of romes 

I can't see it under the clump so can't tell whats happening under there at all! It must be doing something as he occationally tries to scratch it with his teeth 

Not done a week yet so will see what happens in a couple more days. Have taken a photo of it before so hopefully can show how it has progressed.

Thanks again.


----------



## claire008 (7 February 2013)

I am in the process of trying toothpaste after tyring the Thaja cream and tablets that didnt work.

I will let you know if they fall off


----------



## JoClark (7 February 2013)

I personally would take the toothpaste off every day and put a fresh amount on.
I have now got about 10 no of Duraphat 5000 if anyone is in Kent I will be happy to give them one. 
My boy had Liverpool cream and only one sarcoid fell off,a varicose one,the nodulars just got bigger. 
Apparantly the Duraphat works well on the flat types of sarcoids,I will put it on a few nodular ones my boy has when I get back from holiday at the end of the month.
Having him on the global herbs restore really helped too. One of the irritating nodular ones has finally dropped off,so pleased.


----------



## mhorses (10 February 2013)

My horse had a marble shaped one under his eye, I carefully applied crest onto it avoiding the eye for a fortnight without removing any and it came off! Great as the vet said Liverpool would be very dangerous to apply in that region! Happy!


----------



## pines of rome (10 February 2013)

Glad it worked for you too!


----------



## ElvisandTilly (20 February 2013)

Well I removed the toothpaste after doing about 2 and half weeks of adding it. 

Mid way through I cleared part of the toothpaste off and a gloopy lump of black rubbery kind of substance came off with the first clearing of the toothpaste but I never got to the main part where the sarcoid was as the toothpaste was stuck fast in his fur ...(note to self.... next time shave the area around!). 

I continued adding the toothpaste and didn't remove till Monday this week. Completely removed it by very carefully cutting fur around and the lump was filled with green pus and goo and the sarcoid was gone..... but I was left with a pink nodule that was bleeding. It was proud flesh growing out of where the sarcoid was. 

The lump and root that was behind the sarcoid is gone, the proud flesh is drying up and it looks a whole lot healthier under there just 2 days after removing the toothpaste.  I will see how the proud flesh heals before claiming success with toothpaste but so far so good!

I will do the same with one nodular one his has on side of his face and one on front of his nose. I will this time shave the area of hair so we done have this issue with removing with scissors so near his eye! 

Need to order some more toothpaste now!


----------



## Cyan (22 March 2013)

Does it have to be crest toothpaste or will any high fluoride toothpaste do?


----------



## showley1 (28 March 2013)

Just found this thread and intrigued to say the least, my boy has a sarcoid behind his ear which has grown substantially in the short time we have had him, does anyone have any before/after pics? worried about leaving a 'hole' as someone said as would be difficult to bandage, must be something in it though with so much success in such a small group of people?


----------



## pines of rome (28 March 2013)

When the sarcoid fell off mine after the toothpaste it did leave a hole, but this healed really quickly and now you would not know it had been there!


----------



## showley1 (28 March 2013)

Thanks well do use the duraphat toothpaste from the dentist so I am going to give it a try, my boy is only 5 so last thing I want is to make him scared of the vet, they do a monthly visit to the yard, so this .month will make sure I am around to ask them if they heard of this, but the toothpaste can't hurt?


----------



## Springy (11 April 2013)

Ill get some pics added we used the crest toothpast and then plaiting bands.... now its off, still looking after it for now but its a million times better... doesnt seem to be working on the flat ones though....

Has anyone used sarc ex with any decent results?


----------



## Springy (11 April 2013)

With the toohpaste on 







Shrinking





















and then now its come off








not perfect yet but deffinately getting better...... this has taken about 6/8 weeks of treating it everyday oe or less


----------



## Springy (13 April 2013)

Bump for dusty dog.....


----------



## Springy (17 April 2013)

Well its totally off now....







just need to treat this nit as a 'm
normal' wound now


----------



## Springy (17 April 2013)

Sorry typos on phone... just need to treat this bit as a normal wound ^^^^


----------



## applecart14 (17 April 2013)

It is the scouring effect that the abrasives in the toothpaste have that gets rid of the sarcoids and not necessary that it is toothpaste as such. I ams guessing that the reason its Crest and not Colgate or something else is that it contains more abrasives than other brands.

Abrasives constitute at least 50% of a typical toothpaste. These insoluble particles help remove plaque from the teeth. Abrasives are usually particles of aluminum hydroxide and calcium hydrogen phosphates. Abrasives, like the dental polishing agents used in dentists' offices, also cause a small amount of enamel erosion which is termed "polishing" action. Some brands contain powdered white mica, which acts as a mild abrasive, and also adds a cosmetically pleasing glittery shimmer to the paste. 


But I also think it is the rubbing action used. I used vitamin e cream on a previous horses sarcoid and within a week it had come off. It was probably a 7-8mm size. But I think this was due to the rubbing action and not that it had any abrasives in it.


----------



## JoClark (18 April 2013)

I have not used crest, I have been advised by a vet that Colgate Duraphat 5000 is the best, its a human prescription toothpaste. I have a fair amount now so am waiting until I can put it on every day and will start.  So by the end of this month.  I have a varicose and a nodular, also some tiny nodulars which are right at the end of his sheath so I need to be careful.  I am also using Global Herbs Restore to keep him feeling good while I do it.  I need his immune system to help.  

Duraphat contains 5000ppm sodium flouride which is the highest I believe.  
1 gram contains 5mg of flouride.  

http://www.colgateprofessional.co.uk/products/Colgate-Duraphat-5000ppm-Fluoride-Toothpaste/specifics

I dont think the rubbing action means anything, realistically you can rub/pull a nodular off however this is not a good idea in most cases.


----------



## Gloi (19 April 2013)

Hi Jo, If you have time will you take pictures before you start and as you are going along so we can see how it is working please


----------



## jennaclare (7 May 2013)

my boys now living out and hates me going near his sarcoids, its getting too dangerous to put the toothpaste on as he strikes out at me, i think hes just totally fed up with having people prod and poke them so iv bought some sarc-ex powder to try and treat him from the inside, iv heard it brings good results, fingers xd!


----------



## JoClark (23 May 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to add pics on here?
I have a pic of the sarcoid now, it took me 3 weeks of colgate duraphat 5000 and the sarcoid has fallen off.  I have got him on Global Herbs restore too (liquid) just to keep him boosted while he fights it. Just looks sore now so will treat it as a wound and keep the flies away, luckily its raining tomorrow and ill be back at the yard saturday and decide what to do.  Just have a couple left on his sheath now then hell be sarcoid free, however I don't fancy trying to put any cream on that one, hes not a fan of anyone going near it, probably due to the liverpool cream previously.


----------



## Wagtail (24 May 2013)

JoClark said:



			Can anyone tell me how to add pics on here?
I have a pic of the sarcoid now, it took me 3 weeks of colgate duraphat 5000 and the sarcoid has fallen off.  I have got him on Global Herbs restore too (liquid) just to keep him boosted while he fights it. Just looks sore now so will treat it as a wound and keep the flies away, luckily its raining tomorrow and ill be back at the yard saturday and decide what to do.  Just have a couple left on his sheath now then hell be sarcoid free, however I don't fancy trying to put any cream on that one, hes not a fan of anyone going near it, probably due to the liverpool cream previously.
		
Click to expand...

You need to upload it to www.photobucket.com then copy and paste the code listed alongside the image onto here.


----------



## KazzOnAPiano (4 April 2014)

I know I am resurrecting a zombie thread here but I thought I'd do that rather than start one of my own because I am particularly interested whether any of the original posters who used Crest on sarcoids could come back and update on whether the treatment has been successful longer term - so whether or not the sarcoids have returned?

My mare has about 7 small nodular sarcoids along her belly, and an occult over her eye. All are small and cause no trouble so I am on the one hand happy to leave alone and not aggravate them but just keep and eye on them, but on the other hand I would rather they were gone so if this works long term and does not have some kind of awful effect where they pop up in new locations after treatment (like the Liverpool cream can do), then I would be interested to give it a try.


----------



## pines of rome (4 April 2014)

I t was me that started this thread and I am pleased to say that the sarcoid has not returned in the same spot, he does have another small one on another area, but that seems to stay the same atm, so I just keep an eye on it and I will leave it alone unless it grows!


----------



## KazzOnAPiano (4 April 2014)

Thank you for replying! That is great, I have ordered some from Amazon, having read this thread and other things about the various treatment options it seems like Crest is the best treatment for success without side effects so will give it a go


----------



## JoClark (4 April 2014)

Personally I would first try a liver tonic because that can reduce size or get rid. Then if after a bottle or 2 you don't see a difference then try the toothpaste, if your going down that route, vet recommended me duraphat 5000 as the best due to the amount of fluoride. Good luck


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (4 April 2014)

Hi there, a year on after treating a large fibrolastic sarcoid and a slightly smaller one with colgate toothpaste (only had a flouride count of 1450) I am thrilled to say the is no sign of return or any new ones developing. I'd go the toothpaste route first time every time now if I had the displeasure of dealing with them again. It doesn't hurt the animal and costs 99p!


----------



## KazzOnAPiano (4 April 2014)

Brilliant ThoroughbredStar - that's so encouraging!

JoClark I have had her on numerous immune boosting herbs. Can you recommend any particular liver tonic you have found effective?


----------



## JoClark (4 April 2014)

I put mine on global herbs restore, the tonic not powder and it's great stuff, I'd say after first 1ltr bottle change then 2nd they fell off. It's worth a try if you haven't before. 
Good luck they are very stressful things and so many horses seem to be getting them. X


----------



## KazzOnAPiano (4 April 2014)

Thanks JoClark, I just bought some Restore too. I'll give that a bit of time before I use the toothpaste as I would rather treat without having to touch/aggravate them but it would be nice to see them gone before Summer and flies so if that doesn't kick in pretty quick I will use the Crest.

And yeah I think you have a point about a lot of horses getting them - I'm pretty sure in my experience at least that they are on the rise, lets hope some more research can help with this.


----------



## Holly Hocks (4 April 2014)

My youngster had a pea sized sarcoid on her belly.  I got some Duraphat 5000 toothpaste about 12 months ago I think it was and it's never come back.


----------



## Oberon (4 April 2014)

How do you guys actually get hold of the Duraphat toothpaste?


----------



## Scatterbrain (4 April 2014)

I noticed Duraphat toothpaste for sale in my local dentist's display cabinet recently, so you could try your dentist Oberon.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 April 2014)

I bought mine on eBay but you see it now.


----------



## lannerch (5 April 2014)

You can get duraphat from any pharmacy if they don't stock it they can order it in but don't tell them what you are using it for day it's for yourself as strictly speaking they are not allowed to sell any medicines for animal use.

Fwiw I suspect those sarcoids that appear to clear up never to return when toothpaste was used would have cleared up the same way with out it, with some horses a horses immune system manages to clear them, my horse was one of the lucky ones his remaining sarcoids dropped off to, no toothpaste or anything else used, and the good news is when this happens the horse has immunity to further sarcoids so they do not return!


----------



## happy-appy (14 May 2014)

Another success with Crest! 
My young lad had 4 smallish nodular sarcoids between his front legs, a larger veruccous one on his girth and a nodular sarcoid on his sheath. After having the sarcoids inspected by the vet, I started the 'Crest regime' (daubing on every day or so and just leaving in between...no washing off). My vet was originally going to freeze the sarcoids off, although decided that as Crest as seemed fairly harmless, he would just watch with interest. 

Well, over a 12 month period the sarcoids have all one by one fell off and completely disappeared . There is now just one tiny nodule remaining on his sheath ...which is shrinking. Coincidence?? Maybe. Pain from highly intrusive (and expensive) treatements? None. Happy horse..definitely (only drawback was getting cheesed off when he wasn't allowed to eat it!). 

Cost: 99p from Wilko's.


----------



## pines of rome (14 May 2014)

Thats great, really pleased for you!


----------



## glinda (14 May 2014)

ribbons said:



			Also, being a cynical old bat sometimes, I am of the certain opinion that if, and I say IF, toothpaste dealt effectively with sarcoids there isn't a vet in the country that would suggest a 2 or 3 quid remedy from corner shop is better than their treatment. Veterinary practice is not always about what is best for animal and owner. It is just as much about business.
		
Click to expand...

OH how I disagree with you.. I am so sick and tired of people thinking this of vets.. as a vet nurse who has worked tirelessly over the last nearly 30 years looking after animals and running a busy vet practice I can not stress how wrong you are.

I am sure there are a few vet practices out there who maybe charge more than they should- naming no names and shame on them BUT the majority of vets and nurses are hard working caring people who put the needs of the animals before anything else and if that means a £2 tube of toothpaste then so be it.. I would not have run my practice any other way.

Believe me when I say that there is not a lot of profit in most small vet practices.. 

and if toothpaste works- be it for a sarcoid or a wart then why not I would give it a go for sure!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (15 May 2014)

Finding this thread interesting as currently treating pony with two sarcoids using the blood root cream and it's horrific, what a mess, wish I had left them alone!


----------



## mjcssjw2 (15 May 2014)

i got durphat from the dentist as a prescription for my scabby teeth!!


----------



## mjcssjw2 (13 June 2014)

and now i am trying it on my 2 year old!! thankfully i kept some both the 5000ppm and the 2500ppm, hope it helps. Was wondering about the blood root, but didn't realise that was painful as well.


----------



## henmother (22 July 2014)

Very interesting thread. I'll be ringing my dentist tomorrow to try and get some of this toothpaste ,it seems to have been very successful for those that have tried it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KazzOnAPiano (22 July 2014)

Unfortunately the toothpaste did nothing for us (no harm either so no harm in trying!). Vet is now coming tomorrow to take photos for Liverpool  and that is another thread!


----------



## henmother (22 July 2014)

Sorry to hear it didn't work KazzOnAPiano.


----------



## Pebble101 (22 July 2014)

My horse had a large sarcoid in his groin when I bought him. It was rubbing against his sheath and getting sore. My vet just squeezed it out when she was there for vaccinations. It took seconds and there was no additional charge. It healed completely and 12 years later it hasn't grown back and there is no scar tissue to show it had ever been there.


----------



## Natural Bridges (1 October 2015)

I had good luck with the homeopathic thuja 30x. Feed for 7 days, 3 pills 2x daily with 12 hours between doses. After a week 1 of 3 fell off. I also hear a cream of thuja also works well, tho I havnt tried it yet. I also read good things about "stinky stuff" which I worked out is neem oil.


----------



## applecart14 (2 October 2015)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			These stories never fail to horrify me. True sarcoids are a form of skin cancer. Ask yourselves: if you had a skin cancer develop, say, on your arm, would you slap toothpaste on it and see what happened or would you be banging on your Dr's door demanding an urgent appointment with the best oncologist around? Ask yourself this too - if slapping toothpaste on a sarcoid/skin cancer for a couple of weeks works so well, why aren't all vets and doctors routinely prescribing it? I'm afraid that the truth behind the "sarcoid" dropping off was that it wasn't a sarcoid in the first place. And no wonder the wart (probably) left a hole after it disappeared that you're now having to treat as a wound! It IS a wound, caused by slapping toothpaste on a sore! Lucky nothing worse happened because the only thing worse than having toothpaste slapped on a sore and suffering whatever pain that caused, must be having it slapped on a sore on your sheath.
		
Click to expand...

I've said the very same on previous posts relating to the use of toothpaste.  Toothpaste is an abrasive.  Bit like sandpaper.  This is why the sarcoid is dropping off.  Not because its been treated as such.  Dr Knottenbelt has stated that he is suprised about people using this product : http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/top-vet-warns-against-using-toothpaste-to-treat-sarcoids-403652







The rumour that toothpaste can cure sarcoids is not new. But Professor Derek Knottenbelt &#8212; an equine dermatology expert at Liverpool University &#8212; believes that social media discussions have fuelled a rise in the number of horse owners trying the method.

Prof Knottenbelt estimates that he now sees 2 or 3 sarcoid cases a week that owners have tried to treat using toothpaste.

&#8220;It is completely ludicrous; this is cancer that we are dealing with,&#8221; he told H&H.

&#8220;Imagine if you went to the doctor with cancer and they sent you to the supermarket to buy toothpaste.&#8221;

Despite there being no medical evidence for the treatment, some people claim that it does work.

An owner on the H&H forum said: &#8220;I kept reading about toothpaste and I thought, what the hell, I will give it a go.




&#8220;I have been slapping it on and much to my amazement the whole thing has come away. Who would have thought this would actually work?&#8221;

Approximately 10% of horses recover from sarcoids naturally&#8212; which is what Prof Knottenbelt believes may have led people to believe that the toothpaste treatment works.

He warns that not only does the remedy not work, but it is also dangerous because it delays treatment and can irritate the tumour.

&#8220;I see cases all the time where it has failed and it&#8217;s much worse,&#8221; he added.

&#8220;These people claim to &#8216;love their horse&#8217; yet they are prepared to treat them like this. It is complete madness.&#8221;

Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...-to-treat-sarcoids-403652#m51X6Ejc7Yqwdjlz.99


----------

